# Please help mum of pony mad daughter



## DAIRYCHICK (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello to all. I'm new on the forum and was wondering if anyone can help me. I have a 9 year old daughter who is pony mad and she would like a pony of her own, but i am not sure if it is going to be a five minute wonder. Can anyone please give me some ideas to make sure that it's not going to be a five minute wonder?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You may consider getting her lessons at a local stable or maybe lease a horse for a couple of months. That way, you can get out without having to re-sell everything you just bought if she decides she doesn't like it. I honestly believe that every person in the world should have the opportunity to ride a good horse, it would make the world a better place. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

smrobs is spot on! Lessons would be good, as she will learn a ton about riding and taking care of horses. If those are going well, you might consider leasing a horse for a while - she would have to be willing to clean its stalls, pick its hooves, etc., rather than just get on and ride. 

It will be a good indication whether or not she's serious or just ponystruck 

And welcome!!


----------

